# *& قصر الأمارات.. فندق من طراز ألف ليلة وليلة &*أفخم قصور العالم



## admin99 (9 يوليو 2006)

​ 


كم ذُهِلَ الجميع عندما رأى عجائب صنع الإنسان في الأرض , وليتهم يتعجبون من صنع خالق هذا الإنسان ..​ 
كم عَجِبَ الناس من تحفة برج العرب في دبي .. وليتهم عجبوا من أبراج الله في الكون ..​ 
وكم سيٌعْجبُ الناس بهذا القصر الأسطوري .. وليتهم يتذكرون أن صانع هذا القصر إنسان .. فما بالك بما صنعه ويصنعه وسيصنعه الله عز وجل لنا في جناته جنات النعيم .. ​ 
أنقل لكم صور هذا القصر الذي أذهلني وألجم لساني , لكنني تذكرت مقولة المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( مالا عينٌ رأت , ولا أُذنٌ سمعت , ولا خطر بعقل بشر )) فقلت في نفسي سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله .. لقد فكرّ البشر بمثل هذا القصر , وشاهده البعض , وسمعنا به جميعاً , فماذا بعد كيف هو نعيم الجنة .. وكيف هي قصورها .. وكيف هي بيوتنا وحدائقنا فيها .. ​ 
اللهم أجعلنا من أهله .. اللهم أجعلنا ومن نحب من أهل جنتك وخاصتك يارب العالمين .. ​ 
إليكم هذه المادة , وهذه الصور عن أفخم قصر في العالم ::57: ​ 
قصر الإمارات : الحلم أصبح واقعفي السابع من مارس عام 2005م ميلادي أفتتح أفخم وأعظم قصر على وجه الأرض , استغرق بنائه ثلاث سنوات كاملة وشارك في البناء 12 ألف عامل.​ 
حجم قصر الأمارات كبيرٌ جداً إذ تبلغ مساحته 1 مليون متر مربع فالمسافة من طرف الفندق الى طرفه الاخر كيلومتر واحد اما الجولة فيه فتعني المشي 2.5 كلم.​ 
يجمع التصميم الأبعاد العربية التقليدية كالقبة الكبيرة و114 قبة صغيرة موزعة حول المبنى. وتمثل ألوان القصر تناغم ألوان رمال الصحراء العربية.​ 
يغطي سـطح قصر الإمارات 114 قبة، يبلغ قطر أكبرها 42 متر بسـطح مفروش بالفضة والذهب ولوحات فسيفسائية زجاحية ملونة. وتعلوها قمم ذهبية مزخرفة. بينما يغطي الغازيبو والمسـرح الرئيسي قبب بقطر 17 متر. أما القبب الصغيرة فيترواح قطرها بين 7 و12 متر ويبلغ قطر أصغر القبب 2.9متر.​ 
يحتوي القصر على:
1- 302 غرفة فاخرة تعتبر غرف الضيوف
2- و يضم القصر 92 جناح فاخر.
3- مجموعة رائعة من الثريات يبلغ عددها 1002 ثريا، وهي مصنوعة من أفخر أنواع الكريسـتال من طراز سـواروفسكي 
4- كما يضم 10 مطاعم حالياً سيتم إكمالها إلى 20 مطعم بنهاية 2005م.
5- قاعة إحتفالات تستوعب 2800 مدعو في حفلات الإستقبال
6- مسرح مجهز بأحدث الأجهزة الحديثة ومستعد لإستضافة أي عرض أو حدث عالمي
7- منتجعين صحيين أحدهما في طرف والآخر عكسه
8- شاطيء بمسافة 1.3 كلم من الرمال الذهبية الجميلة
9-بركتين للسباحة أحدهما في الشرق للإسترخاء والآخر في الجناح الغربي للألعاب المائية وقضاء وقت مع العوائل
10- شبكة أنترنت لاسلكية تغطية جميع مرافق القصر من الغرف والحدائق والمسابح والشـواطىء والمرسـى
11- يحتوي على 140 مصعد كهربائي
12- يبلغ عدد المحلات التجارية حولي 17 متجراً تؤمن للنزلاء وزوار القصر كافة احتياجاتهم مثل : لانوازيت ، باريس غاليري، رولكس، دماس، ستايل غاليري.. الخ.
13- أكثر من 40 غرفة اجتماع 
14- يوجد به 7000 باب
15- 12000 لافتة إرشادية حتى لا تضيع فيه يا باشا
16- 128 مطبخاً أبسط ياعم حتاكل لما تنفقع .. ​ 
أظن يكفي وصف وكلام .. أظنكم الآن أشتقتم للصور صحيح نسيت أقولكم أنه يشتغل فيه أكثر من 2000 عامل من 50 جنسية ..
:8: 
مدخل & قصر الامارات &​ 




​ 








& خدمه سبع نوم &​


----------



## admin99 (9 يوليو 2006)

& القصر من الخارج &






حجمه كبير

& بوابة القصر &





وااااااااااو:8: 






& حوض السباحه &


----------



## admin99 (9 يوليو 2006)

& القصر من الداخل &

:57: 










& الحمام 7 نجوم &


----------



## admin99 (9 يوليو 2006)

& المطاعم &


----------



## admin99 (9 يوليو 2006)

& Room &


----------



## admin99 (9 يوليو 2006)

^_^ أنشااالله يعجبكم الموضوع

ونتضرو كل مايتعلق بقصر الامارات في هذا الموضوع

& أنتضر ردودكم ورايكم في القصر &


----------



## العرندس (9 يوليو 2006)

[FRAME="2 70"]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

تحية طيبة لك أخي وبعد 

جزاك الله خير .. على الصور الرائعة لهذا الصرح الهندسي الشامخ

وبما أنك عرجت على الناحية الدينية في الموضوع 

فأود أن أذكر الأبيات الشعرية المعروفة .. 

أموالنا لذوي الميراث نجمعها ....... ودورنا لخراب الدهر نبنيها 

كم من مدائن في الآفاق قد بنيت .... أمست خرابا وأفنى الموت أهليها 

أسأل الله لي ولك ولجميع المسلمين جنات الفردوس .. 






أطيب المنى لكم والسلام عليكم[/FRAME]​


----------



## admin99 (9 يوليو 2006)

^_^

هذا الموقع الرسمي & لقصر الامارات &

http://www.emiratespalace.com


----------



## الرواسي (9 يوليو 2006)

تسلم ايديك يا اخي ..القصر رائع..ولكني اقول ( اللهم ان خير متاع متاع الاخرة )


----------



## ندى علاء (9 يوليو 2006)

فظيع ...وللفظاعة معاني من وجوه عدة........

اتفق مع اخي الذي ذكرني بالابيات الشعرية الرائعة

أموالنا لذوي الميراث نجمعها ....... ودورنا لخراب الدهر نبنيها 

كم من مدائن في الآفاق قد بنيت .... أمست خرابا وأفنى الموت أهليها 


هدانا الله لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## admin99 (9 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (9 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (9 يوليو 2006)

& المسرح &


----------



## admin99 (9 يوليو 2006)




----------



## أهل الحديث (10 يوليو 2006)

أجمل من القصر هذه الابيات الشعرية الرائعة

أموالنا لذوي الميراث نجمعها ....... ودورنا لخراب الدهر نبنيها 
كم من مدائن في الآفاق قد بنيت .... أمست خرابا وأفنى الموت أهليها 

وفقك الله وجعلنى واياك من الشاكرين


----------



## admin99 (10 يوليو 2006)

^_^

مشكورين على مداخلاتكم


----------



## admin99 (10 يوليو 2006)

في الليل






في النهار


----------



## admin99 (10 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (10 يوليو 2006)




----------



## محمد الحسين (10 يوليو 2006)

عاشت الأيادي على هذه الصور .


----------



## م. زكي (10 يوليو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
يقول الله تعالى ولا تمدن عينيك إلى ما متعنا به أزواجا منهم زهرة الحياة الدنيا لنفتنهم فيه ورزق ربك خير وأبقى ، سورة طه 
نعم رزق ربي خير وأبقى فعنده مالا عين رأت ولا اذن سمعت ولاخطر على قلب بشر 
ولكن المحزن أن نرى أطفالا يموتون جوعون وعائلات تشرد وبيوت تهدم على أهلها في بلادنا المسلمة في حين هؤلاء الذين يبذخون بسخاء على ترفهم وعلى ملذاتهم يأكلون كما تأكل الأنعام والنار مثوى لهم كما قال الله تعالى في سورة محمد 
وبما ان بعض الأخوة أعجب بأبيات شعرية قالها أخ لنا فأكمل بعض هذه الأبيات لعموم الفائدة 
النفس تبكي على الدنيا وقد علمت أن السلامة فيها ترك ما فيها 
أموالنا لذوي الميراث نجمعها وديارنا لخراب الدهر نبنيها 
لادار للمرء بعد الموت يسكنها إلا التي كان قبل الموت يبنيها 
فإن بناها بخير طاب مسكنها وإن بناها بشر خاب بانيها 
أين الملوك التي كانت مسيطرة سقاها بكأس الموت باريها 
إلخ ... الأبيات جميلة حقا وتستدعي وقفة 
وشكرا


----------



## admin99 (10 يوليو 2006)

^_^

مشكورين على ردودكم

كلامكم رائع في أرائكم

بس هذا المنتدى يختص في العمارة والتخطيط 

وهذي بعص الامثله في البنيات

بس أنا لاحضت أنا الموضوع

فيه بعص الانتقاد القير مباشر


----------



## بسمات (10 يوليو 2006)

صراحة ايش هذا القصر رااااااااائع 

admin99 مشكور على الموضوع الرائع

بس هذا القصر مين يسكنه والا هو زي الفندق ؟؟


----------



## admin99 (10 يوليو 2006)

مشكور يا أخي بسمات

هذا أفخم فندق في العالم وهو عباره عن تحفه معماريه

الخدمه في قصر الامارات خدمة القصور لساكنيه

وأغلب رواده الملوك والامراء والاثرياء وكل الطبقات 

ونشاالله تستفيد من اللمعلومات

ونا حاضر لكل الاسأله و المساعدات

وفي هذا الموضوع كل المعلومات عن القصر 

وتابع الموضوع لبقية المعلومات


تحياااتي..


----------



## معمارية مسلمة (10 يوليو 2006)

سلمت يداك 
سقف البهو من الداخل تحفة فنية ، 

دار ببالي و انا اشاهده ، من هدمت منازلهم في رفح و جنين ... ومن يسكنون اماكن من صفيح و سكان القبور ببلادنا الفقيرة ... دار ببالي و انا ارى هذه التحفة الثرية كل كوارث العالم الاسلامي من مجاعات افريقيا .. و زلزال باكستان و وفيضان اندونيسيا، 
و مجاهيل لا يعرفون من الاسلام الا الشهادة يسكنون جبال الهند وتركستان والشيشان ... ينتظرون من يعلمهم دينهم و يبني لهم بيوتا تستر عوراتهم .. 

ودار ببالي عمر بن عبد العزيز والخلفاء الراشدين و رسولنا عليه الصلاة و افضل التسليم .


----------



## admin99 (11 يوليو 2006)

^_^ 

مشكور ياخوي على هذي المداخله


----------



## نورالعراق (11 يوليو 2006)

شكر لك شامخ كما هي البنايات شامخة........


----------



## نورالعراق (11 يوليو 2006)

تصماميم رائعة وجميلة جدا يا اخي بوركت بوركت


----------



## admin99 (12 يوليو 2006)

^_^ 

مشكور يا أخ العرب

جزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## مهندسه معماريه (14 يوليو 2006)

*حقا رائع فى كل شى*

ما هذه الروعه هذا القصر رائع جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا مشكور


----------



## admin99 (14 يوليو 2006)

^_^

شكرا" على مداخلاتكم


----------



## دوحة الخرطوم (15 يوليو 2006)

:14: جزاك الله عن أنظارنا ألف خير .... حقيقة كان المرور على الموضوع رحلة عبر أسفار غاية في الروعة 
دوحة الخرطوم


----------



## khaled-aly49 (15 يوليو 2006)

لسانى يعجز عن الكلمات المناسبة ولكن اقدر اقول بارك اللة فيك ويسلم اللى صمم هذا الصرح العظيم


----------



## admin99 (15 يوليو 2006)

^_^


مشكوريين على ردودكم الحلوه


----------



## admin99 (15 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (15 يوليو 2006)

*"قصر الامارات" يشتري 18 سيارة "بي ام دبليو" و "رولز رويس"*

*بات "فندق قصر الامارات" من فئة السبع نجوم في ابوظبي والذي بلغت تكاليفه ملياري دولار احدث عميل لسيارات بي ام دبليو ورولز رويس عندما تسلم 18 سيارة جديدة من شركة "ابوظبي موتورز" موزع سيارات "بي ام دبليو" و "رولز رويس" في ابوظبي لضمها الى اسطول السيارات المخصص للشخصيات المهمة، وهي موزعة على سيارتي رولز رويس "فانتوم" و 16 سيارة بي ام دبليو 745 ال آي. *


----------



## admin99 (15 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (15 يوليو 2006)

أحلام السندريلا تتحقق في فندق قصر الإمارات مقابل 9500 ريال لليلة الواحدة







اقامت امارة ابوظبي التي تظل السياحة فيها بعيدة عن مستواها في امارة دبي، في ابوظبي عاصمة الامارات العربية المتحدة فندقا فخما اشبه بقصور الف ليلة وليلة. 
ويبدو «قصر الامارات» بقوس النصر المشيد عند مدخله وقبابه ال 114 المزينة بالخزف والتي يبلغ قطر اكبرها المرصع اعلاها بالذهب، 42 مترا، وبأعمدته الرخامية الفارهة وممراته التي لا نهاية لها والاشبه بالشوارع، اشبه بقصور الف ليلة وليلة منه الى مبنى فندقي بالمعنى المتعارف عليه. 
ويعود ذلك الى ان الفندق الذي افتتح في السابع من اذار/مارس الماضي ملك لامارة ابوظبي اكبر الامارات السبع التي تكون دولة الامارات العربية المتحدة واغناها اذ انها تنتج لوحدها حوالي 90 بالمئة من الانتاج النفطي للامارات التي تعد احد ابرز منتجي النفط في العالم. 
ولا يتوفر اي رقم رسمي بشأن التكلفة الحقيقية لانشاء هذا المعلم الذي لم تنته الاشغال فيه بالكامل. وكانت هذه الاشغال بدأت قبل اكثر من ثلاث سنوات وتطلبت جهود 12 الف عامل. غير ان المال لم يطرح على ما يبدو اي مشكلة. 
ويمكن اعتبار الفندق من ثمار العائدات الضخمة التي نجمت عن الارتفاع الكبير لاسعار النفط. 
وقال ستيفان كمنسكي المدير الالماني للفندق الذي تديره شركة «كمبنسكي» المتخصصة في ادارة المنتجعات السياحية الفخمة، بفخر «انه مرجع لابوظبي ومجمل الشرق الاوسط». 
والفندق المقام على كورنيش ابوظبي عند شاطىء رملي بطول 1,3 كلم، مكون من جناحين متماثلين شيدا على جانبي مبنى مركزي يؤوي 92 جناحا سكنيا. وتبلغ تكلفة اقل هذه الاجنحة فخامة 2500 دولار (9500 ريال) لليلة. وفي الطابق الرابع من الفندق توجد سبعة اجنحة مخصصة لحكام الامارات السبع (ابوظبي ودبي والشارقة وعجمان وام القيوين والفجيرة ورأس الخيمة). 
وفندق «قصر الامارات» هو ايضا مقر اقامة رسمي لكبار زوار ابوظبي. 
ويطغى الاصفر والامغر على الوان الفندق بهدف جعله يعكس تموجات الوان رمال الصحراء. 
وعمد القائمون على الفندق ايضا الى تزويده بآخر المنتجات التقنية، من ذلك ان كل غرفة فيه مزودة بشاشة تلفزيون «بلازما» تفاعلية. 
غير ان ما يثير الدهشة في الفندق هو حجمه فالمسافة من طرف الفندق الى طرفه الاخر كيلومتر واحد اما الجولة فيه فتعني المشي 2,5 كلم. ويقر العاملون فيه انهم واجهوا مشاكل في تحديد وجهاتهم في الايام الاولى من العمل. 
ولتفادي الضياع داخل الفندق يمكن للزبائن التعويل على اشارات شبيهة باشارات المرور وعلى 30 شاشة تفاعلية وخرائط وعشرات الموظفين الموزعين في مختلف ارجاء الفندق. 
وبالرغم من انه لم يمض كثير من الوقت على فتح ابوابه فان الفندق اجتذب مئة زبون شغوف باكتشاف كل جديد. 
وتقول السائحة السويسرية مارليز وودتلي انها منذ ان وقعت عيناها على الفندق اثناء زيارة لدبي للتسوق لمناسبة عيد الميلاد، اصبح حلمها الوحيد ان تقيم في هذا القصر. وقالت «لقد اعجبني. انه اشبه بالحلم. حلم ساندريلا (..) وقلت لنفسي : اريد ان امضي فيه ليلة». 
وعادت الاسبوع الماضي مع زوجها لقضاء خمسة ايام. وقالت «لقد جئنا الى ابوظبي فقط من اجل هذا الفندق» مضيفة انها تفضل عاصمة الامارات عن دبي التي تبعد عنها حوالي 150 كلم. 
واوضحت «انها اكثر هدوءا والحياة فيها اقرب الى الاصالة العربية». 
وتعول ابوظبي على هذين العاملين لتطوير صناعتها السياحية التي تعاني من مقارنتها مع السياحة في دبي. واستقبلت امارة دبي السنة الماضية 5,4 ملايين سائح في حين استقبلت ابوظبي 800 الف سائح فقط. واذا كانت ابوظبي تملك الثروة فان دبي هي التي تملك حتى الان، الطموح والحيوية وكذلك الافكار.


----------



## admin99 (15 يوليو 2006)

أحلام السندريلا تتحقق في فندق قصر الإمارات مقابل 9500 ريال لليلة الواحدة







اقامت امارة ابوظبي التي تظل السياحة فيها بعيدة عن مستواها في امارة دبي، في ابوظبي عاصمة الامارات العربية المتحدة فندقا فخما اشبه بقصور الف ليلة وليلة. 
ويبدو «قصر الامارات» بقوس النصر المشيد عند مدخله وقبابه ال 114 المزينة بالخزف والتي يبلغ قطر اكبرها المرصع اعلاها بالذهب، 42 مترا، وبأعمدته الرخامية الفارهة وممراته التي لا نهاية لها والاشبه بالشوارع، اشبه بقصور الف ليلة وليلة منه الى مبنى فندقي بالمعنى المتعارف عليه. 
ويعود ذلك الى ان الفندق الذي افتتح في السابع من اذار/مارس الماضي ملك لامارة ابوظبي اكبر الامارات السبع التي تكون دولة الامارات العربية المتحدة واغناها اذ انها تنتج لوحدها حوالي 90 بالمئة من الانتاج النفطي للامارات التي تعد احد ابرز منتجي النفط في العالم. 
ولا يتوفر اي رقم رسمي بشأن التكلفة الحقيقية لانشاء هذا المعلم الذي لم تنته الاشغال فيه بالكامل. وكانت هذه الاشغال بدأت قبل اكثر من ثلاث سنوات وتطلبت جهود 12 الف عامل. غير ان المال لم يطرح على ما يبدو اي مشكلة. 
ويمكن اعتبار الفندق من ثمار العائدات الضخمة التي نجمت عن الارتفاع الكبير لاسعار النفط. 
وقال ستيفان كمنسكي المدير الالماني للفندق الذي تديره شركة «كمبنسكي» المتخصصة في ادارة المنتجعات السياحية الفخمة، بفخر «انه مرجع لابوظبي ومجمل الشرق الاوسط». 
والفندق المقام على كورنيش ابوظبي عند شاطىء رملي بطول 1,3 كلم، مكون من جناحين متماثلين شيدا على جانبي مبنى مركزي يؤوي 92 جناحا سكنيا. وتبلغ تكلفة اقل هذه الاجنحة فخامة 2500 دولار (9500 ريال) لليلة. وفي الطابق الرابع من الفندق توجد سبعة اجنحة مخصصة لحكام الامارات السبع (ابوظبي ودبي والشارقة وعجمان وام القيوين والفجيرة ورأس الخيمة). 
وفندق «قصر الامارات» هو ايضا مقر اقامة رسمي لكبار زوار ابوظبي. 
ويطغى الاصفر والامغر على الوان الفندق بهدف جعله يعكس تموجات الوان رمال الصحراء. 
وعمد القائمون على الفندق ايضا الى تزويده بآخر المنتجات التقنية، من ذلك ان كل غرفة فيه مزودة بشاشة تلفزيون «بلازما» تفاعلية. 
غير ان ما يثير الدهشة في الفندق هو حجمه فالمسافة من طرف الفندق الى طرفه الاخر كيلومتر واحد اما الجولة فيه فتعني المشي 2,5 كلم. ويقر العاملون فيه انهم واجهوا مشاكل في تحديد وجهاتهم في الايام الاولى من العمل. 
ولتفادي الضياع داخل الفندق يمكن للزبائن التعويل على اشارات شبيهة باشارات المرور وعلى 30 شاشة تفاعلية وخرائط وعشرات الموظفين الموزعين في مختلف ارجاء الفندق. 
وبالرغم من انه لم يمض كثير من الوقت على فتح ابوابه فان الفندق اجتذب مئة زبون شغوف باكتشاف كل جديد. 
وتقول السائحة السويسرية مارليز وودتلي انها منذ ان وقعت عيناها على الفندق اثناء زيارة لدبي للتسوق لمناسبة عيد الميلاد، اصبح حلمها الوحيد ان تقيم في هذا القصر. وقالت «لقد اعجبني. انه اشبه بالحلم. حلم ساندريلا (..) وقلت لنفسي : اريد ان امضي فيه ليلة». 
وعادت الاسبوع الماضي مع زوجها لقضاء خمسة ايام. وقالت «لقد جئنا الى ابوظبي فقط من اجل هذا الفندق» مضيفة انها تفضل عاصمة الامارات عن دبي التي تبعد عنها حوالي 150 كلم. 
واوضحت «انها اكثر هدوءا والحياة فيها اقرب الى الاصالة العربية». 
وتعول ابوظبي على هذين العاملين لتطوير صناعتها السياحية التي تعاني من مقارنتها مع السياحة في دبي. واستقبلت امارة دبي السنة الماضية 5,4 ملايين سائح في حين استقبلت ابوظبي 800 الف سائح فقط. واذا كانت ابوظبي تملك الثروة فان دبي هي التي تملك حتى الان، الطموح والحيوية وكذلك الافكار.


----------



## admin99 (15 يوليو 2006)




----------



## المهندس 518 (15 يوليو 2006)

قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:
إن المسلم ليؤجر في كل شيء ينفقه إلا في شيء يجعله في هذا التراب
صحيح الجامع الصغير 1950


----------



## admin99 (17 يوليو 2006)

^_^

جزاك الله ألف خير

مشكور على مداخلتك


----------



## عبدالله2006 (21 يوليو 2006)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه منهو الفاضي اللي قاعد يصمم كل الشي هذا ناس ما عندهم شغل


----------



## ykaramany (22 يوليو 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## admin99 (22 يوليو 2006)

^_^

مشكورين على مداخلاتكم


----------



## م/فلاح (23 يوليو 2006)

مساء الخير على اهل الخير,,,
موضوع رائع وصاحبه اروع واروع
ودمتم بحفظه,,,


----------



## selma (6 أغسطس 2006)

مشكور على تعبك لجلب كل المعلومات والصور الرائعة


----------



## kasem_320 (6 أغسطس 2006)

مشكور أخي على هذا الموضوع
دولة الإمارات في تطور مشاء الله 
كل بين فترة وأخرى نرى إبداع في أحد المباني 


أبيت الشعر حلوة أعجبتني
موفق يارب،،،،


----------



## zeyad (6 أغسطس 2006)

Frank Gehry in the Emirates Palace Hotel, he was there last month to sign the design contract for the new Guggenham Museum in Abu Dhabi


----------



## بوشناق (6 أغسطس 2006)

مشكور أخى على هذا المجهود


----------



## THE MATRIX (6 أغسطس 2006)

أموالنا لذوي الميراث نجمعها ....... ودورنا لخراب الدهر نبنيها 
كم من مدائن في الآفاق قد بنيت .... أمست خرابا وأفنى الموت أهليها 

يعني شو ياجماعة ما فيه داعي نبني .... يعني ما فيه داعي يكون فيه مصممين معماريين يعني خلاص نسكر المنتدى أحسن ... لول 
بصراحة قصر الامارات هو قصر للضيافة ومظاهر الفخامة اللي ممكن البعض يشوفها زايده عن حدها 
انما تدل على أهمية الضيف وكرم المضيف ..... وهذا هو قصر الامارات
وانا بصراحة معجب بالقصر من أول مراحل بدايته المرحلة الثانية تقريبا من المشروع على أيام الدراسة الجامعية ....


----------



## admin99 (7 سبتمبر 2006)

^_^


مشكورين على ردودكم الطيبه

منشاالله يعجبكم مواضيعي

تحياااتي..


----------



## محمد عبد الحليم اب (7 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
" ان المبذرين كانوا اخوان الشياطين .. "
" وكلوا واشربوا ولا تسرفوا .. "
هذا ما اعد البشر للبشر فما ظنكم بما اعد رب البشر لاحبابه من البشر


----------



## admin99 (7 سبتمبر 2006)

^_^

جزاك الله ألف خير 

يا أخي محمد

أنشاالله أنكون من أصحاب النعيم في الجنه


----------



## admin99 (17 سبتمبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (17 سبتمبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (17 سبتمبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (3 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (3 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (3 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (3 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (3 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (3 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (3 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (3 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## معماري فقط (4 أكتوبر 2006)

موضوعك رائع اخي admin99 
وانت اروع 
بس كيف المسقط حقة ؟ او توزيع الغرف


----------



## معماري فقط (4 أكتوبر 2006)

القصر رائع 
وانت اروع من القصر في اسلوب عرضك


----------



## admin99 (8 أكتوبر 2006)

عيونك ألي حلوه

بحاول أجيبلك المساقط والغرف


----------



## اخت الشهيدين (8 أكتوبر 2006)

من ناحية معمارية المشروع رااااائع 
ولكن من ناحية اخرى نجده متكلف كثييييييييييرا 
ووفقكم الله لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## admin99 (10 أكتوبر 2006)

^_^

مشكورين على المداخلات


----------



## admin99 (13 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## اميره صلاح (13 أكتوبر 2006)

قصر جميل جدا بل رائع


----------



## admin99 (17 أكتوبر 2006)

^_^

مشكور على المداخله


----------



## somanet (17 أكتوبر 2006)

فعلا اذا كان هذا القصر على الارض فكيف تكون القصور في الجنه 
الحمد لله على نعمه الاسلام وكفى بها نعمه.


----------



## admin99 (20 أكتوبر 2006)

^_^

مشكور يا أخي على مداخلتك

أنشالله نكون من أهل قصور الجنان

أمين


تحياااتي..


----------



## خالوو (21 أكتوبر 2006)

هدا القصر في الارض كيف تتخيل قصور الجنة


----------



## admin99 (22 أكتوبر 2006)

^_^

مشكور على المداخله


----------



## شهد سنان (27 أكتوبر 2006)

ما شاء الله روووووووعة


----------



## emoooo_222 (27 أكتوبر 2006)

رائع جدا كانه فعلا في الاحلام


----------



## admin99 (13 نوفمبر 2006)

^_^

مشكورين على المداخلات


----------



## مها سويدان (14 نوفمبر 2006)

سبحان الله علم الانسان مالم يعلم


----------



## مها سويدان (14 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## حيدر دعيبل (14 نوفمبر 2006)

:10: فعلا انه من الاعاجيب
ودخت لما شاهدت هذه المشاهد الرائعة
وحبيت ان اطلب منكم المعلومات اكثر عن تنفيذه وصور عن الموقع لاني متاكد انه ليس من الاعاجيب في مجال العمارة فقط ، بل في المجالات الاخرى ايضا مثل الانشائي وغيره
مع التحية لكم ولمصممه
اخوكم المهندس المعماري 
حيدر ناجي
طالب دراسات عليا


----------



## admin99 (24 نوفمبر 2006)

^_^


مشكورين على الردود


----------



## admin99 (24 نوفمبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (24 نوفمبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (24 نوفمبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (24 نوفمبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (24 نوفمبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (24 نوفمبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (26 نوفمبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (26 نوفمبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (26 نوفمبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (26 نوفمبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (26 نوفمبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (26 نوفمبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (26 نوفمبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (26 نوفمبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (26 نوفمبر 2006)




----------



## almansoor (27 نوفمبر 2006)

في الحقيقة جهد ممتاز تشكر عليه لكن لي نظرة اخرى هذا القصر فيه ترف في الاثاث والتفاصيل والزخارف اما من ناحية التصميم ليس بهذه الصورة التي يصورها البعض لكن بحق هي ابداع في توظيف العناصر المعمارية الشرقية شكرا اخي على هذا الجهد وارجوا ان نحصل على المساقط المعمارية لهذه القصر


----------



## admin99 (29 نوفمبر 2006)

^_^

مشكور على المداخله


----------



## admin99 (29 نوفمبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (29 نوفمبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (29 نوفمبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (29 نوفمبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (29 نوفمبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (13 يناير 2007)

^_^

مشكورين على المداخلات

بحاول أجيبلكم صور طبيعيه


----------



## mz066 (13 يناير 2007)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mz066 (13 يناير 2007)

جميل جداااتااااااااااااااا


----------



## admin99 (14 يناير 2007)

^_^


مشكور على المداخله


----------



## yosy2008 (23 يناير 2007)

مش ممكن يكون هذا القصر على اليابسة
يارب اوصل اكون مصمم ذى المحترم العبقرى الفنان المصمم و المنفذ
معمارى تاج الهلالى


----------



## محمود غربي (23 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## admin99 (5 مارس 2007)

^_^

مشكوريين على المداخلات


----------



## maxim7313 (8 مارس 2007)

مشكور على هذه الصور الرائعة


----------



## troy_119 (8 مارس 2007)

يا جماعه يا ريت لو المساقط موجوده محدش يتاخر علينا بيها (( كاد لو سمحتم )) او اى حاجه


----------



## admin99 (8 أبريل 2007)

^_^

مشكورين على المداخلات


----------



## حسام عبدالله (9 أبريل 2007)

صور مذهلة واروع من الخيال.
اتمنى ان ترفق هذة الصور بمساقط افقية.


----------



## rahel (9 أبريل 2007)

القصر اكثر من رائع


----------



## admin99 (16 أبريل 2007)

^_^ 


مشكورين على المداخلات


----------



## admin99 (16 أبريل 2007)

^_^ 


مشكورين على المداخلات


----------



## محمدعبدالحميدالمصر (30 أبريل 2007)

ما عند الله خير وابقى


----------



## admin99 (1 مايو 2007)

^_^


مشكورين


----------



## أروى (1 مايو 2007)

رااااااااااااائع


----------



## بغداد الرشيد (2 مايو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه الصور الرائعة


----------



## admin99 (29 يونيو 2007)

^_^


مشكورن على المداخلات


تحيااااتي


----------



## ayab (29 يونيو 2007)

جميل جدا والشكر الوفير لصاحب الموضوع 
واقول : هذا قصر من صنع البشر فهل تستطيع أن تتخيل القصور في الجنة !!!! ؟؟


----------



## salah al ali (30 يونيو 2007)

الحمد لله علئ كل شئ


----------



## ثعلب _الصحراء (1 يوليو 2007)

صور رائعة ..عاشت ايدك


----------



## dr.hayfaa (2 أغسطس 2007)

قصر رائع تسلم يمينك


----------



## prestige (17 أغسطس 2007)

فكرة مشرووع قصر الامارات رائدة وفريدة من نوعها .. حيث انه واجهه للعاصمة أبوظبي ومقر للمؤتمرات والمعارض الدولية وافخم فندق .... هذا كله ما يطلع فلووس يعني هو استثمار ناجح من كل النواحي ..
والي مر في المنتدى ويقولون ايات قرانية واحاديث شريفه وابيات شعر وقصده معرووف .. أسألهم سؤال هو حرام الواحد يبني مبنى بهذي الروعة ويكون استثمار ؟؟؟؟؟؟ وبعدين الي يجوع الشعوب العربية والاسلامية هم حكامهم مب حكامنا الله يعطيهم طولت العمر يدهم مبسوطه للفقراء والمساكين .. خليكم منطقيين في طرحكم وكلامكم ونحنه في منتدى خاص بالمجالات الهندسية مب السياسيه او العاطفية


----------



## admin99 (9 سبتمبر 2009)

^_^


مشكورين على المداخلات


----------



## mohamed2009 (9 سبتمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه لكن اخي الكريم الصور غير ظاهرة*


----------



## جار الرسول (7 فبراير 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------

